# Mẹ nên ăn gì khi trẻ sơ sinh bị táo bón?



## kim ngân (12/10/19)

Việc chăm sóc trẻ sơ sinh chưa bao giờ dễ dàng với các mẹ nhất là về vấn đề sức khỏe của trẻ, cho nên mẹ cần giữ sức khỏe tốt để không làm ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của trẻ. Nhiều mẹ chăm con nhưng không để ý đến chế độ ăn của mình làm cho trẻ thiếu chất hay trẻ sơ sinh bị táo bón, nên chế độ ăn của mẹ cần điều chỉnh sao cho đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng. Nếu mẹ ăn đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng, con sẽ khỏe mạnh. Nhưng có nhiều mẹ vẫn không hiểu vì sao con bị táo bón và cách trị táo bón cho con làm sao cho đúng, thì bài viết này sẽ giúp hiểu thêm về chứng táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh cũng như cách khắc phục tình trạng đó cho trẻ.

*Nguyên nhân dẫn đến tình trạng táo bón của trẻ*

*1. Uống sữa công thức*
Khi trẻ uống sữa công thức thường dễ bị táo bón hơn so vớ các bé bú sữa mẹ hoàn toàn trong 6 tháng đầu, vì sữa công thức khiến trẻ khó tiêu và dễ gây nóng. Ngoài ra, khi pha sữa công thức, mẹ pha chưa đúng như quá lõang hay quá đặc hoặc pha sữa với nước trái cây điều này sẽ làm tăng nguy cơ táo bón ở trẻ hơn. Đặc biệt mỗi trẻ phù hợp với một loại sữa bột nhất định, vì vậy sữa bé dùng chưa phù hợp với cơ thể làm cho trẻ bị táo bón.

*2. Do chế độ ăn uống của mẹ*
Nếu mẹ ăn nhiều đồ cay nóng như ớt, gừng, hạt tiêu,... trong thời gian cho con bú thì có thể sẽ ảnh hưởng đến bé, khiến trẻ bị táo bón. Bên cạnh đó, mẹ bổ sung chất sắt và canxi trong giai đoạn này thì trẻ bú mẹ cũng bị nóng và táo bón.

*3. Trẻ thiếu nước*
Khi trẻ bị thiếu nước, cơ thể sẽ lấy nước từ bất kỳ nguồn nào kể cả lượng nước còn thừa ở chất thải ruột già, từ đó phân của bé bị khô cứng, dẫn tới táo bón. Tình trạng này thường gặp nhiều ở những trẻ hiếu động, thích lật.

*4. Tình trạng bệnh lý tiềm ẩn*
Táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh cũng có thể là dấu hiệu của một bệnh lý tiềm ẩn nào đó, nếu trẻ liên tục gặp tình trạng táo bón nặng như phân khô cứng, đi ngoài chảy máu, khó khăn khi rặn thì bố mẹ cần tham khảo ý kiến của bác sĩ.




*Các thực phẩm mẹ nên bổ sung khi trẻ táo bón*

*Các loại rau củ giàu chất xơ*
Mẹ nên ăn nhiều chất xơ để cung cấp đầy đủ chất này sẽ giúp cho hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ dễ dàng hơn, từ đó giúp ngăn ngừa chứng táo bón ở cả mẹ lẫn bé. Những thực phẩm chứa nhiều chất xơ như: khoai lang, rau khoai, các loại đậu đỗ, đậu hà lan, súp lơ, quả bơ, chuối, quả lê, rau chân vịt, cà rốt,...

*Các loại rau củ nhiều vitamin*
Vitamin không chỉ chứa nhều trong thịt, cá, rau củ... mà mẹ nên bổ sung thêm hoa quả tươi trong mỗi bữa ăn phụ. Các loại vitamin trong rau củ không chỉ hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa hoạt động tốt hơn mà còn giúp ngăn ngừa tình trạng táo bón và thanh nhiệt, cho nên mẹ cần ăn nhiều những loại thực phẩm giàu vitamin để loại bỏ tình trạng táo bón cho trẻ.

*Sữa chua*
Trong sữa chua có chứa Probiotics có vai trò quan trọng trong việc cân bằng hệ thống tiêu hóa và bổ sung vi lợi khuẩn cho đường ruột. Mẹ nên ăn sữa chua 2-3 hộp sữa chua mỗi ngày để giúp trẻ điều hòa nhu động ruột, cải thiện tình trạng táo bón, ngăn ngừa các bệnh về đường ruột giúp trẻ có cảm giác thèm ăn, và làm cho trẻ ăn ngon miệng.

*Uống đủ nước và tránh ăn đồ cay nóng*
Mẹ nên uống đủ lượng nước mà cơ thể cần thiết để tránh tình trạng táo bón, hơn nữa khi uống đủ lượng nước còn có tác dụng làm đẹp da thanh lọc cơ thể. Mẹ hạn chế ăn đồ cay như ớt, hạt tiêu bột cà ri... sẽ khiến trẻ bị nóng dẫn đến tao bón, nên mẹ có thèm tới đâu khi đang cho con bú hạn chế ăn nhé các mẹ.


----------

